
Crazy Idea or Billion Dollar Startup? (How to Validate Product Ideas Before MVP) - taigeair
https://blog.fairytrail.app/2019/09/how-to-validate-product-ideas.html
======
ivankolev
Good tips, thanks for sharing and congrats on actually launching!

~~~
taigeair
thanks for the support!

------
earthwrldshaman
Good name for a TV show..

